# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الــرمــان..

## شذى الزهراء

* 
روي عن الإمام علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام أنه قال: إذا أكلتم الرمانة فكلوها بشحمها، فإنه دباغ للمعدة. وما من حبة منها تقوم في جوف رجل إلا أنارت قلبه وأخرست شيطان الوسوسة أربعين يوماً. وقد وصف الشعراء الرمان وتغنوا به. لقد وصف الرمان في الطب القديم بأن الحلو منه جيد للمعدة، مقو لها، نافع للحلق والصدر والرئة، جيد للسعال، وماؤه ملين للبطن، يولد حرارة يسيرة في المعدة يعين على الباءة. أما حامضه فقابص لطيف، ينفع المعدة الملتهبة ويدر البول أكثر من غيره من الرمان، يسكن الصفراء ويقطع الإسهال، ويمنع القيء، ويطفئ حرارة الكبد، ويقوي الأعضاء ..

يحتوي الرمان الحلو على مواد سكرية وحمض الليمون وبروتين ومواد عفصية، ومواد مرة، وفيتامينات أ،ب،ج ومعادن مثل الحديد والفوسفور والكالسيوم والكبريت والبوتاسيوم والمنجنيزوفي الطب الحديث وصف الرمان بأنه مقو للقلب، قابض، طارد للدودة الشريطية، للزحار. يفيد للوهن العصبي ويكافح الأورام في الأغشية المخاطية، ينظف مجاري التنفس والصدر ..

د.جابر بن سالم القحطاني ..*

*منقوول للفائدة ...* 
* 

*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
والله اشتهيت الرمـــان ...
يسلمو خيوووه شذى على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الاحلى تواجدج اميرة لاعدمناج ..

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تسلمي خيتو على الموضوع* 


*والرمان لذيذ مع الليمون والملح <<كل شيء تحط معاه ليمون وملح الله يستر لاتحط بالخبز يوم ملح وليمون* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه* 

*وماننحرم من جديدك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هههههههه
بعض الاحيان الرمان حامض تحطي ليمون وملح ليش ..الله يسامحج بس ..

مشكورة اموولة نورتي والله ..

----------


## عاشق الحرية

تسلم يمناكِ و ربِ يعطيكِ الصحة و العافية على المعلومات المفيدة

سلام الله على أمير المؤمنين

و الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك . . .

و شكراً مع تحيات

عاشق الحرية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور اخوي عاشق الحرية 
على كرم التواجد الطيب ,,

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمووو خيتي 
واني سمعت ان في كل رمانه بين 1_3 حبات من الجنه والله اعلم
تحياتي

----------


## سحر العيون

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين اليوم راح اقضي على الرمان الي في الثلاجه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الامل البعيد ..كلامج عدل في حبات من الجنة ..مشكورة عالمرور الحلوو..

سحر العيون ..بالعافية عليج ...مشكورين عالتواجد الحلوو..

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو يالغلاشـــــــــــذى
ع الطرح الرااائع والمعلومااات المفيده
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك
سلام الله عليك سيدي ياامير المؤمنين 
موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين .,,

مشكورة فرح نورتي الصفحه بوجودج ,,, :cool:

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو

وتسلم الايادي يارب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة ام الحلوين عالمرور الحلووو,,,

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشكرك اخوي الكريم على تواجدك الحلوو,,

----------


## يوم جديد

شذى الزهراء

يعطيك العافية

طرح مفيد يحمل نصائح مشجعه  ومفيده لاكل الرمان

يسلمووو
دمتي بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكور اخوي على تواجدك الطيب ..*

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يسلمو الغاليه 



والله شهيتيني آكل رمان 




خلاص قولي تم الرمان عليج ؟


تقبلي مروري :: سعوديه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايغلى عليج تفضلي البيت واحلى رمان ,,*

*مشكورة اختي على مرورج الحلوو..*

----------

